# Trout charter



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Caught these today. Had a couple guys that were funny as heck. This guy got the release citation he has been looking for. They had couple weight citations as well....They were all caught deep on jerk baits. They are chewing the paint off those things right now....Provided that it is the right jerk bait that is the right color at the right place at the right time with the right retrieve....I need a couple total catch and release charters to balance things out. It was nice to see the biggest fish today swim away.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG Nice:fishing:
Can you tell what state you fished in!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

These were in the Elizabeth in VA.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Can't believe you guys are not jumping on this one. That guy was one of the funniest dudes I ever fished with.


----------



## sosborne (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice catching david. You have any openings on your boat this year? Would love to get out there and tear some trout up with you..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Give me a call 757-816-6375...Ask for the pier and surf special price. The bite is very good .


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys this man can catch em. Damn good capt. He is very sharp in detail. If you want the best, charter him!! Whatever David sets after he figures out and gets em as dialed in as it gets wether it be cobia, trout, bass, etc. You cant go wrong with Fishy Biz charters! He reallllllly helped me take my cobia game to another level!!!! I


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## sgtmfitz13 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi RuddeDogg, Let me know when it would be a good time to call you to book a trip. I have a few guys out here in Chesapeake that I fish with that are interested also. Thanks, Mike


----------

